# There's no way + clause



## Lavinia Raspelli

Hi,
how would you translate the following sentence: "There's no way a guy that handsome would date a girl that homely!"? I've been looking everywhere for the correct way to translate "There's no way...!" (as a way to negate what comes ahead), but to no avail.
Thanks


----------



## Coming Round

"Es imposible que un tipo tan (o así de) guapo saliera con una chica tan (o así de) sencilla!"
Otras opciones:
"No hay manera de que/no hay forma de que..."


----------



## gengo

Depending on the exact context, the following might also work.

¡No me digas que...


----------



## Cbes

gengo said:


> Depending on the exact context, the following might also work.
> 
> ¡No me digas que...


Hi Gengo
If you use "No me digas que..." you need to change the complete sentence, besides the fact you are talking about some done and not about something that would happen.
Best regards



Coming Round said:


> "Es imposible que un tipo tan (o así de) guapo saliera con una chica tan (o así de) sencilla!"
> Otras opciones:
> "No hay manera de que/no hay forma de que..."



¿Saliera o salga?, a mi me parece que corresponde salga.
Saludos

(Fenixpollo edit: two consecutive posts by the same user were merged, to make the thread easier to read.)


----------



## gengo

Cbes said:


> If you use "No me digas que..." you need to change the complete sentence, besides the fact you are talking about something done and not about something that would happen.



Really?  We can't say "¡No me digas que un tipo así de guapo saliera/salga con una chica así de sencilla!"?  To me, that means "Don't tell me that a guy that handsome would go out with a girl that homely," which is basically the same as the "no way" phrase of the original.


----------



## Cbes

gengo said:


> Really?  We can't say "¡No me digas que un tipo así de guapo saliera/salga con una chica así de sencilla!"?  .


Nope
No me digas que un tipo así de guapo va a salir con...
No de digas que un tipo así de guapo salió con...
No me digas que un tipo así saldrá con...


----------



## iribela

Lavinia Raspelli said:


> Hi,
> ... "There's no way...!" (as a way to negate what comes ahead), but to no avail.
> Thanks



Ni hablar de que un tipo tan...

_ni hablar_

1. expr. U. para rechazar o negar una propuesta.


----------



## Coming Round

Cbes said:


> ¿Saliera o salga?, a mi me parece que corresponde salga.


Depende, si el tipo ya salió con la chica (tiempo pasado), pero en este momento no, entonces corresponde "saliera". Si el tipo está saliendo actualmente con la chica, entonces sería "salga". Esa es la diferencia.


----------



## eno2

Coming Round said:


> "Es imposible que un tipo tan (o así de) guapo saliera con una chica *tan (o así de) sencilla!"*


Prefiero "poco atractiva".

Así se esta respetando un contraste (obvio)entre guapo y poco atractiva.



Cbes said:


> Nope
> No me digas que un tipo así de guapo va a salir con...
> No de digas que un tipo así de guapo salió con...
> No me digas que un tipo así saldrá con...



Salió no.  

No de digas que un tipo así de guapo salió con...   =  "Don't tell me that a guy that handsome *dated* a girl that homely"  Exclamation of unbelief about a possible  fact in the past. 

It's  different from "There's no way a guy that handsome *would date* a girl that homely!"  Perhaps they're discussing the future POSSIBILITIY  here of dating between  two people they know. I mean, it's not forcebly a rejection of something that possibly happened in the past. The options past-future remain  open in the original.

(Fenixpollo edit: two consecutive posts by the same user were merged, to make the thread easier to read.)


----------



## Toddy96

Coming Round said:


> Otras opciones:
> "No hay manera de que/no hay forma de que..."


Esa es mi preferida. (No sé si tendrá algo que ver el hecho de que ambos seamos argentinos, pero sólo tú lo mencionaste y es la mejor "traducción" para mí)

*No hay forma/manera de que un chico tan guapo saliera con una chica tan sencilla/simple* (o _fea,_ si se prefiere abstenerse de eufemismos)

También creo que se podría reemplazar los "tan" por "así de". (no hay forma de que un chico así de guapo saliera con una chica así de fea).


----------



## Lavinia Raspelli

But shouldn't it be salga instead of saliera? No hay manera que salga/No haría manera que saliera.


----------



## Cbes

eno2 said:


> Prefiero "poco atractiva".
> 
> Así se esta respetando un contraste (obvio)entre guapo y poco atractiva.
> 
> 
> 
> Salió no.
> 
> No de digas que un tipo así de guapo salió con...   =  "Don't tell me that a guy that handsome *dated* a girl that homely"  Exclamation of unbelief about a possible  fact in the past.
> 
> It's  different from "There's no way a guy that handsome *would date* a girl that homely!"  Perhaps they're discussing the future POSSIBILITIY  here of dating between  two people they know. I mean, it's not forcebly a rejection of something that possibly happened in the past. The options past-future remain  open in the original.
> 
> (Fenixpollo edit: two consecutive posts by the same user were merged, to make the thread easier to read.)


That's why I said "No me digas..." doesn't fit correctly


----------



## Cbes

Lavinia Raspelli said:


> But shouldn't it be salga instead of saliera? No hay manera que salga/No había manera que saliera.


with saliera the sentence refletcs a fact, the guy went out with the girl. No había manera, pero salió igual.
with salga there's a chance of occurrence, there might be o might be not.


----------



## eno2

Lavinia Raspelli said:


> But shouldn't it be salga instead of saliera? No hay manera que salga/No haría manera que saliera.


Prefiero saliera. Deja más abierta el aspecto condicional. No sabemos si se habla del pasado o del futuro.


----------



## Lavinia Raspelli

Cbes said:


> with saliera the sentence refletcs a fact, the guy went out with the girl. No había manera, pero salió igual.
> with salga there's a chance of occurrence, there might be o might be not.


No, it was haría (condicional), not había (imperfecto). My point is: No pienso (present) que lo hagas (present subjunctive) --> No hay (present) manera de que un hombre salga (present subjunctive). We always use the present subjunctive in the subordinate clause when we use the present indicative in the main one, so why would I use the subjuntivo imperfecto this time around (saliera instead of salga)? It doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## Cbes

Lavinia Raspelli said:


> No, it was haría (condicional), not había (imperfecto). My point is: No pienso (present) que lo hagas (present subjunctive) --> No hay (present) manera de que un hombre salga (present subjunctive). We always use the present subjunctive in the subordinate clause when we use the present indicative in the main one, so why would I use the subjuntivo imperfecto this time around (saliera instead of salga)? It doesn't make any sense to me!


I don't know exactly if "haría+salga" is correct, in this case I'd say "no habría + salga".
Let's wait for someone to enlight us


----------



## Lavinia Raspelli

Cbes said:


> I don't know exactly if "haría+salga" is correct, in this case I'd say "no habría + salga".
> Let's wait for someone to enlight us


OMG, you're right! What a moron! I kept mixing up the conjugations of haber and hacer: I typed haría (which is the conditional of hacer), while I meant habría (the conditional of haber).


----------



## eno2

Cbes said:


> with saliera the sentence refletcs a fact, the guy went out with the girl. No había manera, pero salió igual.
> with salga there's a chance of occurrence, there might be o might be not.



I don't believe that the subjunctive "saliera" reflects a fact.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Ok, may I (try to) resume (for my own sake! );

No *hay* manera ¿de? que un chico así de atractivo *salga* con una chica tan sencilla
No *habría* manera ¿de? que un chico así de atractivo *saliera* con una chica tan sencilla
No me digas que un chico así de atractivo *saldría* con una chica tan sencilla (which sort of keeps the original sense after all)

More options;
Es imposible que un chico así de atractivo *salga* con una chica tan sencilla
Ni hablar de que un chico así de atractivo *salga* con una chica tan sencilla
No *sería* posible que un chico así de atractivo *saliera *con una chica tan sencilla
No *es* posible que un chico así de atractivo *salga* con una chica tan sencilla

My own choice;
¡De ninguna manera un chico así de atractivo *saldría* con una chica tan _normal_!


----------



## Elixabete

Un chico así de guapo no saldría de ninguna manera con una chica tan del montón.O si no, un poco en la línea de Gengo que traduce "no way" como expresión de sorpresa:
¡No fastidies, cómo va a salir un tío tan mono con una tía tan del montón!


----------



## eno2

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> My own choice;
> ¡De ninguna manera un chico así de atractivo *saldría* con una chica tan _normal_!





Me parece lo mejor. Deja las opciones condicionales y futuro-pasado abiertas.

De ninguna manera = very close to "No way" 

Supongo que "normal" refleja "plain", "Plain" siendo la mejor interpretación de "homely" en esto caso.


----------



## Elixabete

Sustituiría "normal"  por "normalita" que se utiliza para describir el aspecto de las personas. Chica del montón/chica normalita = plain Jane.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Elixabete said:


> Sustituiría "normal" por "normalita"


----------



## eno2

Plain Jane haha, Ok normalita then...thx


----------



## MGKuni

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> ¡De ninguna manera un chico así de atractivo *saldría* con una chica tan _normal_!



Ésta me gusta, pero creo que suena menos espontánea que el "no way" inglés, por lo que las propuestas de Elixabete me gustan más.



Elixabete said:


> Un chico así de guapo no saldría de ninguna manera con una chica tan del montón.O si no, un poco en la línea de Gengo que traduce "no way" como expresión de sorpresa:
> ¡No fastidies, cómo va a salir un tío tan mono con una tía tan del montón!



Y, para hacer más idiomática la primera, yo diría:
Un chico así de guapo no saldría *ni de coña* con una chica tan del montón/normalita.


----------



## Elixabete

Sí, o "ni de palo"


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

MGKuni said:


> Un *tío* así de guapo no saldría ni de coña con una *tía* tan normalita.


Tal vez un tanto "españolizada" de más, pero suena bien 
¡Buen trabajo, Elixabete y MGKuni!


----------



## eno2

Al final, lo más importante fue acertar la forma del verbo. For "There's no way that.."  one can pick a choice... "De ninguna manera" es la más fácil, no tengo que memorizar las otras posibilidades.


----------



## MGKuni

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> Tal vez un tanto "españolizada" de más, pero suena bien
> ¡Buen trabajo, Elixabete y MGKuni!


 
Buen trabajo el tuyo


----------



## Lavinia Raspelli

LOL I had no idea I would spark such a debate by posing that question! I feel somewhat "important" for accomplishing this! XD
Anyway, I like "de ninguna manera" because to me it sounded very close to the English "no way!" as soon as I read it for the first time (no hay manera de que just comes across as way too long and redundant, not to mention it sounds like one of those expressions you would use when trying to explain how something PRACTICAL gets made). Asides from “ni de coña”, my favorite expression in this case (seeing as it turns out the best way to translate this sentence is with the conditional as opposed to the subjunctive) is "jamás de los jamases".
PS: My question was about the expression and the mood and tense of the verb, not the adjective (I know we can use sencilla, simplona, feita, normalcita, insípida, común y corriente, del montón and probably a thousand more along that line!).


----------



## Cbes

eno2 said:


> I don't believe that the subjunctive "saliera" reflects a fact.


In this particular sentence yes, i.e.:
Todas las puertas estaban cerradas, no había manera de que saliera pero el perro se me escapó (igual, a pesar de todo)


----------



## eno2

Cbes said:


> In this particular sentence yes, i.e.:
> Todas las puertas estaban cerradas, no había manera de que saliera pero el perro se me escapó (igual, a pesar de todo)


Of course, when you first establish the fact explicitly, then saliera refers to that  fact. 



> There's no way a guy that handsome would date a girl that homely!
> *No hay forma/manera de que un chico tan guapo *_saliera_* con una chica tan sencilla/simple*


Es  una pura  opinión, ningún  hecho.

Pero tengo otra duda: 
Salga= would date ????
saliera= would have dated ?????


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

eno2 said:


> Pero tengo otra duda:
> Salga= would date ????
> saliera= would have dated ?????


In this case,
Salga = will date
Saliera = would date

You can think of English first and second conditionals [just to understand why "salga"="will" and "saliera"="would"]

If (present tense) then ("will")
If (past tense) then ("would")
If (past perfect tense) then ("would have")

*There is* no way he *will* date her ("... de que *salga* con ella")
*There was* no way he *would* date her ("... de que *saliera *con ella")
There had been no way he would have dated her (... de que hubiera salido con ella")

Post edit (thanks Lavinia and sorry for messing this up!):
Of course, you can say "*There is* no way he *would* date her" in English. The tricky Spanish translation to this has already been discussed in this thread...


----------



## Lavinia Raspelli

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> In this case,
> Salga = will date
> Saliera = would date
> 
> I think this works like English first and second conditionals.
> 
> If (present tense) then ("will")
> If (past tense) then ("would")
> If (past perfect tense) then ("would have")
> 
> *There* *is* no way he *will* date her ("... de que *salga* con ella")
> *There was* no way he *would* date her ("... de que *saliera* con ella")
> There had been no way he would have dated her (... de que hubiera salido con ella")


No, actually "There's no way he would date her" is perfectly correct, too. It means he would never do it, not just that he won't do it in the future!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

You are right. I meant to explain the difference between "salga" and "saliera", but I have noticed it adds up confusion instead of clarifying it! Sorry!!


----------



## eno2

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> In this case,
> Salga = will date
> Saliera = would date
> 
> You can think of English first and second conditionals.
> 
> If (present tense) then ("will")
> If (past tense) then ("would")
> If (past perfect tense) then ("would have")
> 
> *There* *is* no way he *will* date her ("... de que *salga* con ella")
> *There was* no way he *would* date her ("... de que *saliera* con ella")
> There had been no way he would have dated her (... de que hubiera salido con ella")


Thanks. Yes,  in that case "saliera" cannot refer exclusively to the past. That was what I feared. But it's  NOT the case. So "saliera" keeps the options open. Can refer to past or future. I just wanted to check that.


----------



## eno2

Lavinia Raspelli said:


> No, actually "There's no way he would date her" is perfectly correct, too. It means he would never do it, not just that he won't do it in the future!






...Or not just that he not would have done it in the past, for that matter.

That's exactly what I've been hammering on.

A totally equivalent translation in Spanish should do the same.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

eno2 said:


> Or not just that he not would have done it in the past, for that matter.


￼￼
"There was no way he would date her" refers only to the past. It is over.
"There is no way he would date her" is open, this sets an opinion. All the Spanish translations offered (long) before are also open in this sense, no matter if you use "salga" or "saliera", depending on the phrase. Hope I am clear this time, but it is more than obvious that I need to sleep now. Good night!!


----------



## eno2

ChemaSaltasebes said:


> "There is no way he would date her" is open, this sets an opinion.


Absolutely.
That's exactly what I emphasized, or tried to emphasize all along.  It's an open opinion and could refer to supposed passed or future behaviour. Lavinia said so in #34, You say so, I say so. So what's the problem? The problem lays in the Spanish equivalent indeed.




> All the Spanish translations offered (long) before are also open in this sense, no matter if you use "salga" or "saliera", depending on the phrase. Hope I am clear this time


I would hope they are also open. If that's the case, they are correct. As a non native, I'm struggling with that kind of certainty. I will now review reactions for some that not seem so open to me. .

In any case you refuted the use of saliera if I remember well, and I don't.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

eno2 said:


> I would hope they are also open. If that's the case, they are correct. As a non native, I'm struggling with that kind of certainty.


I understand. And you do great in expressing your own struggle, it helps us all, even natives, to re-think the implicit meaning of the expressions we use! And so thank you, really! Good job!

As for the Spanish expressions, as in #19, they are all "open" in the sense you have already stated, even those which do not use "_saliera_". All those phrases express an opinion, with different degrees of certainty you may argue, but open opinions in any case.


----------

